
TensorFlow 1.7.0 released - kyloon
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases/tag/v1.7.0
======
m_ke
For people who had time to play with TF Eager, how does it stack up vs
pytorch?

------
Svenstaro
Currently compiling this for Arch. Should be in the repos soon. :)

~~~
Yuioup
Compiling will go faster if you use a video card :-P

~~~
Svenstaro
No, it's actually much slower to compile with CUDA support because it has to
compile all the CUDA kernels.

------
hcheemskerk
Is there some sort of compatibility chart for tensorflow versions relating to
CUDA/cuDNN? "Use the latest install guide" doth butter no parsnips if you're
working with an older version of tensorflow.

~~~
snoshy
[https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_sources#tested_so...](https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_sources#tested_source_configurations)

~~~
hcheemskerk
Awesome, thanks!

------
oerpli
Does someone know what's the current state of TF on Windows? I've used it for
some image classification homework 1.5y ago and back then I had some issues
but it kind of worked.

Does someone have more recent experiences in some hobby project or even in a
production env? Or are there other NN frameworks when using Windows?

~~~
aseipp
It's pretty easy to get running on Windows since 1.0 or whatnot, in my
experience. I just ran `pip3 install --upgrade tensorflow-gpu` and do that on
every release and it works just dandy. You get a binary wheel of course, so
the install is quick and painless.

I did have to install a new cudnn 7 DLL recently after moving to 1.5 (or 1.6)
with CUDA 9. That's about it.

I don't use all the fancier tools though (e.g. loading from GCS/S3 buckets
etc, just local data for me). But everything seems to works just fine these
days, it seems.

------
kyloon
Official announcement from Google:
[https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/03/tensorrt-
integrati...](https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/03/tensorrt-integration-
with-tensorflow.html)

------
seesawtron
Still with cuda9.0 and not cuda9.1

------
chanchar
Anyone have a nice tl;dr?

